# Project "T-Eng" - Lain Li PC-A05NB



## ikem (Oct 26, 2010)

*T-ENG*

Well I have purchased a Lian Li PC-A05nb and I am going to be basing the looks off of the T-ENG look from the Lost Planet Series.







The mods that I will probably be doing are:
- The front bezel has the Lian Li vent holes on the sides, to mimic the T-eng look, i would be placing a piece of orange translucent lexan and a white ccfl behind it. This will lower the air flow of the 120mm fan that's behind the bezel, but I will be redoing the air flow though out the entire case.
- Like I said I will be redoing to air flow by adding 2 x 140mm top exhaust fans at the top, so the air comes in the rear and front and goes out the top. This is only possible because of the short height of the case.
- Since I am only running 1 hard drive, I'm removing the hard drive case for an overall clean look.
- The power supply is going to be modded so that no cable will be seen from the side window. All cables will leave the left side of the power supply chassis, and get tucked along the floor. 
- Power supply sleeveing.
- Chassis will be powder coated matte black, with orange accents
- I will be water cooling this down the road, unless I get help with a sponsor, with a 2 x 140mm rad and orange tubing. With the hard drive cage out, there will be plenty of room for a pump and reservoir. 
- Custom case feet.
- Xigmatek Orange with White LED fans will be the choice for this build.

Here is what T-ENG looks like in Lost Planet 2, i think i can mimic this well. Its the orange areas.









Also a big Thank You goes to MNPCTech for sponsoring parts of this build, thanks Bill!

Click Image To Case Mod Store






I am a week into the build and here are some of the pictures of the progress.


























thanks for looking, Ikem


----------



## Gas2100 (Oct 26, 2010)

simple..i like it..


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 27, 2010)

Very interesting color scheme, a little too complicated for me but it's a very nice rig.


----------

